# «Quel noyau utilisez vous ?»... Deuxième édition !

## dioxmat

Et voila, encore un sondage  :Smile: 

zutilisez quoi comme noyau ? zavez des experiences particulieres (un patch qui roulaize, un truc a eviter) a faire partager ? c par ici  :Smile: 

EDIT:

Sondage réinitialisé le 21/01/2004. 

TGL.

----------

## frediz

tit coucou, avant tout vu que c'est mon premier post  :Smile: 

J'ai bien sur voté pour le mm-sources parce que c'est clair q'il est

tres tres fort : jdirais pas pk : essayez le  :Wink: 

Jvoulais rajouter aussi que malgré qq instabilités, le kernel openmosix

c pas rien. Avec par dessus un distcc et baoumm on explose

les perfs  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

beh si frediz ramène ses fesses ici on n'est pas dans la .....  :Smile: 

----------

## Atreillou

j utilise la vanilla    mais je vais pas tarder soit a installer le preempt   soit a passer sur un kernel qui l'utilise

----------

## arlequin

Moi j'reste fidèle au noyau xfs pour mon serveur... c'est un des seuls qui est patché pour le support nforce (me demandait pas ce que je fous avec du nforce sur un serveur !!!).

J'avais aussi essayé un redhat, mais bon, le make bzImage marchait pas trop... pourtant, c'est renommé !   :Razz: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

J'ai vu qu'il y avait 2 courageux qui avaient voté pour le developement-sources. Alors, ça donne quoi ?

----------

## darkcoding

Est ce qui serait possible de savoir la grande differences entre les noyaux

Sa me rendrai un peu moins bete   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Jean-Francois

Déjà 2 hard-reset nécessaires en qq jours depuis que je suis passé sur le gaming-r2  :Sad: 

En plus les process ont une facheuse tendance à s'accaparer tout le CPU, je ne peux même plus bouger ma souris parfois.

Je crosi que j e vais revenir au vanilla ou au gentoo, ce sera plus prudent....

----------

## cylgalad

Le driver de la Bewan ASDL pci est incompatible avec le gaming-source, donc je peux même pas le tester à fond mais de toute façon, il m'a l'air un peu trop bidouillé...

Donc je reste sous "vanilla"

----------

## DuF

Ce sont peut être de mauvaises options dans votre noyau qui font ça, perso j'en suis à 10 jours d'uptime (depuis passage au noyau gaming-r2) alors que mon PC fait bcp de trucs (divers servs, bureautique, internet, jeux...). Vous pouvez essayer le noyau -ck sans doute moins bidouillé mais tout autant performant !

Sinon en quoi le driver de la bewan ADSL pci est incompatible avec le gaming-source ? C'est marqué où ?

----------

## spOOwn

pour la différence entre les noyaux, y a un topic qui parle de ca mais il est en anglais...

==>>  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=24634

----------

## cam

hm bon moi j'ai voté xfs

par contre je suis intrigué par le post concernant bewan adsl pci et le noyau gaming. en effet depuis le jour ou j'ai booté sur un gaming pour tester, mon modem marche très mal (bcp de déconnexions intempestives) meme avec un bon noyau et meme sur un windows (c'est pour dire l'étendue des dégats).

donc si vous avez des indices pour remettre mon modem d'applomb ca m'intéresse  :Smile: 

a+

cam

----------

## darkcoding

 *Quote:*   

> spOOwn
> 
> MessagePosté le: Sam Avr 26, 2003 12:04 pm    Sujet du message:
> 
> pour la différence entre les noyaux, y a un topic qui parle de ca mais il est en anglais...
> ...

 

merci pour ta reponse spOOwn reste plus cas traduire sa   :Laughing: 

----------

## crevetor

Personellement j'utilise un noyau de developpement sur ma machine de bureau (un kernel 2.5.66 mais je vais mettre un 2.5.68...) et il marche très bien (du moins je n'ai pas de problèmes avec...). Sinon sur mon serveur j'utilise un xfs-sources.

----------

## HuGoBioS

 *Quote:*   

> hugo@BosS hugo $ uname -a
> 
> Linux BosS 2.5.68-mm2 #4 sam avr 26 19:39:47 CEST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)  AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> 
> 

 

Voili ! Je pense que c'est suffisament parlant !

----------

## arlequin

```
tom@serveur32 tom $ uname -a

Linux serveur32.net 2.4.20-srv32 #5 SMP Tue Apr 22 21:29:38 CEST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1900+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Moi j'ai une mouture maison sur le serveur  :Razz: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

Moi j'ai choisi Gentoo parce que:

on est gentoo jusqu'au bout des ongles ou on ne l'est pas ...   :Wink: 

j'ai pas essaye les autres mais je suis content avec celle-ci.

----------

## crevetor

Moi j'aimerais bien etre gentoo jusqu'au bout des ongles mais y'a plus le support du XFS dedans alors je peux pas...

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *crevetor wrote:*   

> Moi j'aimerais bien etre gentoo jusqu'au bout des ongles mais y'a plus le support du XFS dedans alors je peux pas...

 

Si tu regarde la page qui decrit les noyaux tu verras:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo-sources: The official Gentoo kernel has a number of performance and functionality enhancements to it, such as preempt, EVMS (enterprise volume management system; good for managing raid devices and large disk arrays), and Grsecurity. Moreover, you can add some other optional features with USE flags in your /etc/make.conf file. Example: USE="xfs" adds support for the XFS journaling file system from SGI (enabling both xfs and preempt can cause xfs partitions to become corrupted; use it with care). 

 

Scola

----------

## bemixam

pour un serveur web/mysql/ftp quel noyau est il conseillé d'utiliser ?

----------

## arlequin

Bof, je crois pas qu'il y est de noyau spécifique pour les serveurs. Un nouyau comme gentoo ou ck fera plus que l'affaire. Ceci dit, je pense qu'un noyau gaming est à éviter par exemple, car plutôt orienté vers la bureautique.

A ce propos, et sans vouloir contrarier DuF, je suis passé à un gaming source pour mon desktop... a pas changé grand chose (en même temps, m'attendais pas à un regain de puissance sous xchat, lol).

Par contre, pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a de chouettes threads sur les framebuffer... et c'est relativement simple à faire: une console en 1024 avec une fille dénudée en fond, ça le fait   :Wink: 

----------

## dioxmat

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bof, je crois pas qu'il y est de noyau spécifique pour les serveurs. Un nouyau comme gentoo ou ck fera plus que l'affaire. Ceci dit, je pense qu'un noyau gaming est à éviter par exemple, car plutôt orienté vers la bureautique.
> 
> 

 

ck est clairement a eviter aussi. de meme que les patches low latency et preemt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A ce propos, et sans vouloir contrarier DuF, je suis passé à un gaming source pour mon desktop... a pas changé grand chose (en même temps, m'attendais pas à un regain de puissance sous xchat, lol).

 

La difference est surtout visible sous haute charge, et dans les jeux ou autres applis assez stressantes nivo proc...

----------

## bemixam

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ck est clairement a eviter aussi. de meme que les patches low latency et preemt.

 

pourquoi ? 

desolé ca peut paraitre idiot mais je me pose la question, 

surtout que je crois bien avoir activé le preemt dans mon noyau gentoo   :Confused: 

----------

## DuF

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Bof, je crois pas qu'il y est de noyau spécifique pour les serveurs. Un nouyau comme gentoo ou ck fera plus que l'affaire. Ceci dit, je pense qu'un noyau gaming est à éviter par exemple, car plutôt orienté vers la bureautique.
> 
> A ce propos, et sans vouloir contrarier DuF, je suis passé à un gaming source pour mon desktop... a pas changé grand chose (en même temps, m'attendais pas à un regain de puissance sous xchat, lol).
> 
> Par contre, pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a de chouettes threads sur les framebuffer... et c'est relativement simple à faire: une console en 1024 avec une fille dénudée en fond, ça le fait  

 

Niveau perfs chez moi non plus ça n'a pas changé grand chose, pas plus de FPS ou truc dans le genre, par contre, là où vraiment c'est intéressant chez moi, c'est que je peux jouer énormément et régulièrement plusieurs jours sans qu'au bout du 5ème jour mon système swap comme un malade. Genre avant avec les supers drivers nvidia (n'importe quelle version), au bout d'une semaine d'uptime, quand je lançais wolf par exemple, il me swappait d'un coup environ 250Mo... ça fait mal et ça prend énormément de temps (le disque qui gratte pendant plus d'une heure 30....), alors qu'avec le gaming-sources, pas de souci, pb de memory leak et des drivers nvidia disparus... en gros une utilisation très souple en bureautique, et des perfs toujours égale comme après un reboot, pas de dégradation... je ne pouvais pas en dire autant avec le noyau gentoo, mais bon, c'est à l'utilisation et non dans les perfs que c'est intéressant, tout du moins chez moi  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Et ben voilà !! Fallait le dire tout de suite... en fait, c'est presque un peu con (pour pas dire totalement) pour moi d'avoir choisit ce kernel, vu que j'éteins la machine la nuit et que je ne joue que rarement... m'enfin, si TuxRacer est plus fluide   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

lol oué je crois que ça ne vas pas changer grand chose pour toi, peut être pourras-tu jouer à tuxracer pendant que tu compiles mozilla  :Smile:  (si tu l'utilises :p )

----------

## pounard

bon perso moi un tit vanilla avec des patchs ck4 en plus c nickel :}

et sur le serv g tourné 3 mois avec un openmosix (et mes machines on jamais voulu marcher en openmosix j' ai abandonné au bout des 3 mois) et maintenant en vanilla ck4 aussi

et le tout marche nickel wala wala

----------

## Yann

Hé bé moi, un petit (mais costaud) gentoo-sources pour découvrir... Pour avoir de la zique, des ptits jeux et bidouiller mon réseau, ca devrait me suffire pour commencer!

----------

## Cheesefoam

(Un petit peu devant je commence avec mon poste...  Je suis American, mais j'essaye apprendre le beau langue Francais parce que ma epouse est Francais - alors, si je fait un grave erreur dans le grammaire our quelque chose comme ca, excusez moi, si vous plait.   :Smile:  )

Moi, je prefere gentoo-sources.  J'ai utilise gaming-sources, lolo-sources (qui n'exist pas maintenant...  :Sad:  ), ck-sources, et development-sources.  Je pense que gentoo-sources est le meilleur - il est le plus stable, il a beaucoup des characteres, et surtout, j'ai moins des problems avec le compilation.

----------

## Daites

J'utilise une version perso.

dernière version testing de la série 2.4 (actuellement 2.4.21-rc2) avec les patchs suivants:

-preempt

-ntfs

-packet writing

-dri/drm

-acpi

et puis de temps en temps je récupére un ou deux patchs de gs-sources que j'inclus à ma config.

Sinon j'utilise le gs-sources sur une autre machine et j'ai utilisé le openmosix-sources pendant un moment.

----------

## crevetor

JE savais pas pour le XFS dans la variable USE merci a la personne (dont je ne me rapelle plus du nom) qui a posté l'astuce...

a+

----------

## Atreillou

je vais essayer de passer à la gentoo source aujourd'hui   histoire de voir ce que ca donne...

----------

## pikapika

personne n'a essayé le pfeifer ?

----------

## djf_jeff

gentoo-sources marche tres bien pour moi.

J'ai essayé 2.5.xx un bout de temps mais je peut pas me séparé de mon gentoo-sources avec le support ACPI!

----------

## tmsec

moi j'utilise de 2.4.20 de base ...

la seule chose que je regrette c'est que ma carte réseau

ne soit pas supportée, je suis obligé d'intégrer un driver propriétaire à part ...

----------

## TGL

Et bah moi ce WE je me suis amusé à faire un ebuild  configurable pour le 2.4.21-ck1 et ses goodies.

Au menu :

 - les patchs habituels de Con Kolivas (scheduler O(1), preemptible, lowlatency, desktop tuning, etc.)

 - ACPI (si USE contient "acpi")

 - Supermount (si USE contient "supermount")

 - XFS (si USE contient "xfs")

 - nForce2 (si USE contient "nforce2")

 - Bootsplash (si USE contient "bootsplash")

 - Swap prefetching (si USE contient "swapprefetch")

 - CPU Frequency scaling (si USE contient "freqscal")

 - Grsecurity (si USE contient "grsec")

Pour tout savoir sur les patchs de CK, c'est là.

Et si ça vous dit d'essayer, c'est dans ce bug report.

Voilà voilà, ça fait un peu pub, ok, mais ça peut intéresser des gens, non ? Et puis en fait, j'aimerais bien avoir des beta-testeurs, parceque vu toutes les combinaisons possibles, je risque pas de tout faire moi même...

----------

## plut0nium

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Par contre, pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a de chouettes threads sur les framebuffer... et c'est relativement simple à faire: une console en 1024 avec une fille dénudée en fond, ça le fait  

 

 :Laughing: 

la ça devient plus intéressant

tu sais où trouver un peu de doc là-dessus ? car la console en 1024, c'est dejà fait, mais une image en background pas encore  :Sad: 

----------

## DuF

une recherche dans le forum devrait te conduire rapidement à l'info.

----------

## arlequin

Arf, j'ai un peu décroché en ce moement...

Pour les infos : The Gentoo Framebuffer, Bootsplash & Grubsplash How-To. Tu suis le tuto pas à pas et hop !!   :Wink: 

----------

## nodus

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Et bah moi ce WE je me suis amusé à faire un ebuild  configurable pour le 2.4.21-ck1 et ses goodies.
> 
> Au menu :
> 
>  - les patchs habituels de Con Kolivas (scheduler O(1), preemptible, lowlatency, desktop tuning, etc.)
> ...

 

tu les mets comment les patchs sur ton kernel ?

----------

## TGL

 *nodus wrote:*   

> tu les mets comment les patchs sur ton kernel ?

 

C'est qlqs USE flags qui determinent ce que tu veux comme patchs. Regarde l'ebuild, tout est commenté (pour chaque patch, il y a marqué "added by default" si y'a rien à faire de spécial pour l'avoir, ou bien USE="toto" si il faut le USE flag "toto" pour l'intégrer. Et quand y'a un USE="-titi", c'est que le patch n'est pas compatible avec ceux qu'implique "titi"). 

Tiens d'ailleurs, tu me fais penser que j'ai encore une mise à jour à soumettre je crois, je fais ça tout de suite.

----------

## crevette

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs, tu me fais penser que j'ai encore une mise à jour à soumettre je crois, je fais ça tout de suite.

 

Est ce qu'il ya aura un gaming derivé de ce ck ?

----------

## nodus

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *nodus wrote:*   tu les mets comment les patchs sur ton kernel ? 
> 
> C'est qlqs USE flags qui determinent ce que tu veux comme patchs. Regarde l'ebuild, tout est commenté (pour chaque patch, il y a marqué "added by default" si y'a rien à faire de spécial pour l'avoir, ou bien USE="toto" si il faut le USE flag "toto" pour l'intégrer. Et quand y'a un USE="-titi", c'est que le patch n'est pas compatible avec ceux qu'implique "titi"). 
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs, tu me fais penser que j'ai encore une mise à jour à soumettre je crois, je fais ça tout de suite.

 

Bah justement, j'ai quelques questions bêtes a poser a propos de ça:

qu'est ce qu'un ebuild ?

ou trouver celui dont tu parle ?

comment appliquer ces patchs ?

----------

## crevette

 *nodus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bah justement, j'ai quelques questions bêtes a poser a propos de ça:
> 
> qu'est ce qu'un ebuild ?
> ...

 

un ebuild est un script en bash permettant de compiler de manière facile un programme via

```
emerge un_programme
```

 ce qui evite habituellement de faire un 

```

make

./configure --prefix=/usr .... (plein d'options)

make make install
```

l'ebuild est a l'adresse https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22822

certains patchs sont appliqués automatiquement par l'ebuild par défaut et d'autres sont appliqués si la valeur adéquate a été mise dans la variable USE.

le mieux est de lire l'ebuild pour comprendre.

----------

## nodus

Je viens de télécharger sur le site de Con Kolivas une archive appellée patch-2.4.21-ck3.bz2, donc si je veux installer les ck je peux faire un 

```
emerge ck-source
```

en ayant bien placé l'archive dans le rep distfiles.

Le truc c'est que j'ai des problèmes avec les gentoo-sources, pour l'instant je suis sur vanilla mais ça serait bien d'avoir un truc un peu plus performant, avec qqs patchs mais qui fonctionne sur mon pc...

----------

## crevette

 *nodus wrote:*   

> Je viens de télécharger sur le site de Con Kolivas 

 

tu n'as pas besoin, l'ebuild télécharge les sources.

normalement si tu a installé gentoo, tu as deja utilisé les ebuild.

----------

## nodus

yap, mais je suis obligé de faire une installation offline ne disposant pas de l'adsl et étant en plus sur aol... je télécharge avec un pc sur win, passe sur l'autre avec une clé usb puis reboote le dernier sur la gentoo pour copier les fichiers dans le dossier distfiles et ensuite emerger...

c'est compliqué mais je n'aurais l'adsl qu'a la fin de l'année et n'aurait accés a une vrai connection au débit que début septembre.

Pour l'instant je vois ce que donne la gentoo sur mon pc, ce que je dois faire, quels programmes utiliser, un beta-test en qqs sortes, en septembre les choses sérieuses commenceront.

----------

## TGL

 *nodus wrote:*   

>  je télécharge avec un pc sur win, passe sur l'autre avec une clé usb puis reboote le dernier sur la gentoo pour copier les fichiers dans le dossier distfiles et ensuite emerger...

 

Hum, ça va être galère alors, parceque l'ebuild n'utilise pas le gros patch -ck mais tous les petits patchs séparement, et choisi quoi télécharger selon tes use flags.

Le plus simple pour toi, ce serait peut-être de faire la chose manuellement, sans l'ebuild. Tu télécharges donc, sur la page de Con Kolivas (en plus des sources d'un 2.4.21 standard bien sûr):

 - le gros patch -ck3 (ce que tu as déjà fait)

 - les patchs additionels que tu veux (par exemple ACPI, Supermount, Bootsplash, etc.)

Et puis après:

```
# cd /usr/src

# tar xvjf /ou/tu/veux/linux-2.4.21.tar.bz2

# mv linux-2.4.21 linux-2.4.21-ck3

# rm linux

# ln -s linux-2.4.21-ck3 linux

# cd linux

# bzcat /ou/tu/veux/patch-2.4.21-ck3.bz2 | patch -p1

# bzcat /ou/tu/veux/patch-10XX-autre-patch.bz2 | patch -p1

(etc. pour tous les patchs que tu veux)
```

Après ça, tu es près à compiler normallement.

----------

## NeuSReu

Perso je tourne sur un 2.5.74-mm2 sur mon portable et c vraiment du bonheur. L'utilisation du USE nptl pour la glibc augmente visiblement les perfs. Les appels systemes sont beaucoup plus rapides aussi.

En plus le dev du kernel 2.5 avance tres vite: pratiquement 1 version tous les 2 jours.

Et quel bonheur de participer a tout ca  :Smile: 

Le seul reproche serait le support de l'acpi qui freeze le kernel sur un bon nombre de machines.  :Sad: 

Enfin globalement si vous voulez gagner en perf => mm-sources  :Wink: 

----------

## nodus

qqn m'avais dit que les mm au niveau vitesse c'était du pur bonheur, mais il n'y a pas de contreparties ?

----------

## NeuSReu

bein non pas pour moa j'ai tout qui fonctionne pareil qu'avec le 2.4 en plus rapide, il supporte mieux la charge. L'acpi ne fonctionnait pas non plus avec mon portable (Ibm T30) car il y a des bugs au niveau du bios. Donc je n'ai rien perdu en changeant pour le 2.5  :Wink: 

Il y a encore quelques softs qui ne supportent pas bien le 2.5 mais cela reste relativement rare.

----------

## nodus

Je viens de compiler les mm-sources, c'est clair que c'est bien différent. Enfin dans tout les cas dans ma config finale je garderais les vanilla, gaming et mm comme choix dans grub, comme ça je suis tranquille.

----------

## sheld

Perso, j'utilise le mm depuis longtemps, release aprés release.

La stabilité n'a pas toujours été son point fort.. On peut assimiler ce noyau, à la version en développement du noyau en développement. De nouvelles idées y sont testées, et des correctifs mis en avant première pour une première phase de test.

C'est à Andrew Morton qu'appartient la création et la maintenance de cette branche. Linus Torvalds a d'ailleurs décidé qu'il serait en étroite collaboration avec ce dernier pour la finalisation du 2.6.

Con Kolivas y a trouvé l'emplacement pour ses patchs améliorant grandement le temps de réaction des applications multimédia.

J'utilise actuellement le 2.5.75-mm1, et je suis trés impressioné par sa stabilité. Utilisant precedemment les mm de manière irreguliére, préférant le coté stable des 2.4.xx, je suis maintenant complétement convaincu par ce dernier mm.

Le noyau 2.6 arrive à grands pas, et ses promesses se concrétisent !!Last edited by sheld on Tue Jul 15, 2003 11:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeuSReu

ouép c bien vrai tout ca de plus le 2.6.0-test1 etant sorti le mm ne devrait pas trop tarder  :Smile: 

----------

## ta-life

le gaming pour moi, le support nForce2 c bien   :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S.: j'ai vu qq post sur des sagems recalcitrants, utilisez vous par hasard un chipset VIA. Les deux ne font pas trop la situation

----------

## Corw|n of Amber

J'utilise le 2.4.21, pris directement sur ftp.kernel.org. J'ai essayé le 2.4.22, plus moyen de b00ter => retour au 2.4.21. (plus moyen de booter, enfin... une erreur que je n'ai pas omprise, que je n'ai pas pu supprimer, qui est apparue dès que j'ai esayé le 2.4.22 et même après l'avoir recompilé 8 fois.)

----------

## bestel

Si tu nous dis qu'elle est cette erreur, on pourra peut etre t'aider  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

j'ai deux postes sous gentoo désormais :

un serveur Bi PIII 500 avec un kernel gentoo-sources. c'est stable, propre ça tourne bien. je n'ai aucun probleème avec proftpd, apache et mysql quoi pourtant sont plutôt demandé

sinon mon portable est sous un kernel vanilla-sources car l'ACPI est mieux géré ainsi que la carte réseau broadcom.

je trouve que ça se vaut. mais c'est vrai que je pencherais plus pour vanilla-sources pour un poste client et gentoo-sources pour un serveur.

----------

## TGL

Tiens, je l'avais presque oublié ce thread. J'ai toujours un -ck (2.4.22-ck2) sur mon bureau, mais maintenant aussi un -ac (2.4.22-ac4) sur mon laptop tout nouveau tout beau. Vraiment bien ce noyau pour ce qui est des drivers de matériel récent. Toujours sur le laptop, j'ai aussi mis un 2.6.0-test6-mm4 qui marche très bien, mais ce qui m'a embêté c'est que j'ai qlqs drivers additionels à installé qui ne sont pas encore portés pour le 2.6. Pour l'instant, j'utilise donc plutôt le 2.4-ac, je bidouillerai plus avec le 2.6 qd j'aurai le temps.

----------

## sireyessire

Development-sources Powa

----------

## strawberrix

pour moi c'est vanillia parce que il y a trop de chose que ma machine n'aime pas ds les autres. (Ok, elle est un peu caractérielle)

Par exemple, je n'ai jamais réussi à booter avec un gentoo-sources et pourtant la même config, je n'ai toujours eu qu'un écran noir  :Crying or Very sad: 

Et un peu de 2.6-test aussi, il paraît qu'il faut le tester pour qu'il devienne tout rond et vu que le 2.5.73 (un peu patché, j'avoue) était un régal sur ma Debian...

Et puis j'avais commencé avec un noyau Mdk et je n'avais que des problèmes jusqu'au jour ou un gourou m'a dit : "stock kernel, ALWAYS", depuis je reste fidèle à cet enseignement et tout se passe bien.

----------

## TGL

 *strawberrix wrote:*   

> pour moi c'est vanillia parce que il y a trop de chose que ma machine n'aime pas ds les autres.

 

Bah un bon moyen de cerner le problème serait justement d'utiliser un -ck : ça te permettra d'essayer toutes les bidouilles de scheduler et de mémoire virtuelle qui rendent le desktop plus réactif, mais en restant plus proche quand même du vanilla que ne l'est le gentoo-sources, et plus à jour (base de 2.4.22). Tu auras peut-être une dizaines d'options en plus à tout casser (si tu laisses désactivé grsec), donc un petit "make oldconfig" après avoir copier le ".config" de ton 2.4.22 semble très raisonnable.

----------

## strawberrix

Non, je resterai fidèle à celui-ci qq temps. Mon objectif est plutôt d'avoir un système stable et bien configuré avant de prendre la mer (ben wai, c mon boulot) et c bientôt. Et au retour on avisera, peut-être un 2.6.2-jenesaispasquoi  :Question: 

----------

## tmsec

pour ma part, j'utilise le 2.4.22-bootsplash

marche bien...

gentoo-sources ne marche plus chez moi depuis

que j'ai changé de carte graphique (FX5200 non géré par fb de 2.4.20)

----------

## sk

salut à tous ! premier post dans le forum, ça se fete !! 

j'utilise le noyau 2.6 test11 et tout se passe a merveille. just un petit hic, la gestion des webcam logitech pro 3000 (et phillips) ki roulent avec le driver pwcx. j'espere que la version stable l'integrera en natif sinon bein... fo se l'installer   :Smile: 

----------

## stormer

Le kernel 2.6 (test11) roule à merveille... après quelques heures de travail biensure...

Roule parfaitement avec bootsplash, est un charme pour les VPN.

----------

## anigel

 *strawberrix wrote:*   

> Et puis j'avais commencé avec un noyau Mdk et je n'avais que des problèmes jusqu'au jour ou un gourou m'a dit : "stock kernel, ALWAYS", depuis je reste fidèle à cet enseignement et tout se passe bien.

 

Je me lis dans tes écrits   :Very Happy:  .

Après avoir eu plein de soucis avec les noyaux patchés pour un support matériel étendu, j'ai fini par toujours utiliser un vanilla-sources. Aucun souci (avec le gentoo-sources, impossible de faire fonctionner mon clavier usb par exemple (?!) : gênant pour un ordinateur ça   :Laughing:  )

----------

## nicod

Moi je commence avec le gentoo-source, mais j'aimerais mettre en plus un kernel 2.6! Est-ce qu'il y a un 2.6 patché pour gentoo ou il faut tout faire soi-même?

Le noyau test-gentoo utilise quel version du noyau?

----------

## Corw|n of Amber

Je viens de repasser à un kernel 2.4.20 (gaming) parce que le patch pour le support de ma webcam (Creative PD1001) ne fonctionne que sur celui-là.

Juste avant, j'utilisais le 2.6.0-test11 (vanilla) parce que ma carte SCSI n'est supportée par aucun 2.4 (Tekram DC-395 U/F/W), mais je l'ai mise dans l'autre machine (maintenant full-SCSI), et j'attends un LiveCD avec un noyau 2.6 et le support LVM et EVMS, ce qui me permettrait de mettre mes petits HDs en RAID software et en faire un petit fileserver  :Smile: 

----------

## Corw|n of Amber

 *nicod wrote:*   

> Moi je commence avec le gentoo-source, mais j'aimerais mettre en plus un kernel 2.6! Est-ce qu'il y a un 2.6 patché pour gentoo ou il faut tout faire soi-même?
> 
> Le noyau test-gentoo utilise quel version du noyau?

 

Le plus simple : 

```
cd /usr/src

wget ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.0-test11.tar.bz2

tar -xjvpf linux-2.6.0-test11.tar.bz2

ln -sf linux linux-2.6.0-test11

cd linux

genkernel --config
```

----------

## yoyo

 *Corw|n of Amber wrote:*   

> Le plus simple : 
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src
> 
> ...

 

Le plus simple :

```
emerge sys-kernel/development-sources

ln -sf linux linux-2.6.0-test11

cd linux

genkernel --config
```

 :Wink: 

Nota : je n'ai jamais utilisé genkernel, je ne sais donc pas ce qu'il donne avec un 2.6 ...

EDIT : ne pas oublier de mettre à jour son bootloader (lilo ou grub) et de monter sa partition "/boot" avant d'y copier le noyau ...

----------

## pounard

C' est con on peut pas voter plusieurs fois... je change souvent de kernel !

bon tout ca pour dire que je tournes avec un 2.6 et un 2.4 (sur ma machine et mon serveur)

j' aimerai bien savoir si il existe les patchs ipsec pour le 2.6 histoire de mettre un 2.6 aussi sur mon serveur pour faire tourner un ptit freeswan dessus ?

```
(root) root # uname -a

Linux pintade 2.4.22 #2 SMP Mon Dec 1 14:59:34 CET 2003 i586 Pentium MMX GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

blaster root # uname -a

Linux blaster 2.6.0-gentoo #2 Sat Dec 27 04:29:11 CET 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## yoyo

 *pounard wrote:*   

> C' est con on peut pas voter plusieurs fois... 

 

Et pourquoi ne pas faire voter les morts tant qu'on y est ...   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

EDIT (pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi   :Wink:   ) : pratique utilisée par certains maires pour garder leur "siège" ...

----------

## pounard

lol chacun son truc :} en effet j' ai parlé trop vite une fois de plus, mais on devrais quand meme pouvoir voter plusieurs fois si on utilise plusieurs kernels différents ca serait plus proche de la réalité

tout ca pour dire que je peux pas dire quel kernel j' utilise dans la mesure ou entre ces deux posts j' ai changé de kernel sur mon serveur lol

donc voila, en full 2.6 chez moi j' attends la fin de recompile des modules la histoire de voir si mon tit 2.6.0 va booter sur mon p166

----------

## Leander256

Ou alors il faudrait remettre le compteur à zéro au bout d'un certain moment, parce que depuis le temps que j'ai voté, j'ai changé au moins trois fois (sans parler du passage du 2.6 en stable).

----------

## zarasoustra17

Ayant installé le dernier mm(2.6.0-mm1) depuis 5 jours avec les derniers drivers nvidia qui vont bien, j'ai fait un petit test pour voir s'il tenait mieux la charge que le 2.4.21 utilisé précedemment (y'en a qu'on du temps à perdre pendant leurs vacances...).

J'ai donc lançé depuis mon compte user sous kde:

Mozilla(sur un site en flash bourré de pub qui clignotent(tf1))

Gimp

Kpovmodeler

gltron(windowed)

openoffice-writer

mplayer(lecture d'un Divx5)

ripmake d'un svcd

emerge kdelibs

xmule

amule

kdevelop

Conclusion mitigée car avec le 2.4 le son du divx saccade mais la souris suit et kde reste reactif(fermeture des applis instantanée) tandis que le 2.6 me gratifie d'une lecture presque fluide du Divx mais d'une souris paraplégique et de legers freezes graphiques.

Toutefois les applis se lancent bien plus vite avec le 2.6(prelink activé).

Peut-on conclure que l'option preempt favorise la rapidité au détriment du multitache?

----------

## zdra

A ce que j'ai lu, le multitache a été largement remanié et amélioré sous 2.6.x ! Donc a priori ça devrait mieux passer... je ferai des testes quand je serai en vacances  :Smile: 

----------

## halucard

```
Linux BaLoo 2.6.1-gentoo #1 Fri Jan 9 22:08:58 CET 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## loyl

Quelqu'un sait quand le 2.6 va passé en stable, je l'ai déjà essayé pas mal, il tourne nickel mais ca serait bien qu'il y ai plus de doc dans la configuration car la plupart sont pour 2.4.

Par exemple devfs est déprécié en 2.6 mais gentoo refuse de booter si il n'est pas compiler dans le noyau, je n'ai pas encore trouvé le moyen de s'en séparer.

----------

## juju

Salut,

Je ne pense pas que le 2.6 en stable soit pour bientot... Car si le 2.6 passe en stable, le 2.4 devra etre abandonne... Apparemment c'est ce que disent les developpeurs Gentoo mais c'est a verifier.

En ce qui concerne le boot sans l'activation de devfs j'ai une petite solution qui merite, je pense, d'etre approfondie. Le controle de l'existence de Devfs est effectue par un des scripts de demarrage... (me souvient plus lequel mais je regarderai chez moi ce soir), il suffit alors de commenter les lignes correspondant a ce controle et tout devrait rouler comme dans du beurre.

Julien

----------

## zdra

A ce que je sache le probleme est plus complex !

devfs met tout les materiel dans /dev, alors que le nouveau systeme propose plutot de mettre tout et différenement trié dans /sys. Donc faudra changer pas mal de script qui utilisent l'adresse du matos (fstab pour ne siter que lui).

Fin je suis loins d'etre sure de ce que j'avance :s

sinon:

```
Linux gentoo 2.6.1-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Jan 10 15:39:03 CET 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## jcc

en fait, de la même façon qu'avec devfs on pouvais conserver les noms d'avant pour les devices (genre /dev/hda, etc...), hé bien udev permettra pareil... alors bon, /dev/cdroms/cdrom0, /dev/hdd, ou même /sys/block/hdd ? Comme dirait Chouchou, c'est à la guise de l'imaginaire...

----------

## TGL

Bon, le sondage commençait à dater un peu, le voilà remis (j'espère) au goût du jour. La bonne nouvelle c'est que vous pouvez re-voter.  :Wink: 

Les résultats de la précédente édition, qui a couru du 23 avril 2003 au 21 janvier 2004, étaient les suivants:

1) gentoo-sources (58%, 153 votes)

2) vanilla-sources (10%, 27 votes)

3) development-sources / mm-sources (9%, 26 votes)

4) ck-sources / gaming-sources (9%, 25 votes)

5) autres (7%, 19 votes)

6) xfs-sources (3%, 8 votes)

7) ac-sources (1%, 3 votes)

9) redhat-sources / aa-sources (0%, 0 votes)

----------

## zdra

Bon ben à ce vote j'ai mi 2.6-dev-gentoo je n'ai encore eu qu'un seul reboot forcé à cause d'un plantage suite à un CD completement rayé qu'il savait pas lire et qui a bloqué completement le system... bizard... Sinon il est parfait et j'attend avec impatience que le 2.6 devienne le noyau par défaut de gentoo, je pense qu'il est pret pour quitter son confinement dans la branche -dev-  :Very Happy: 

Mais tt le monde est pas de mon avis, parait qu'il y a encore pas mal de problemes sur certains matos, surtout le pcmcia :/

[EDIT]  2.6-vanilla ça existe déjà ??? 

```
*  sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

      Latest version available: 2.4.24

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 29,138 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Full sources for the Linux kernel

```

----------

## TGL

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  2.6-vanilla ça existe déjà ???

 

Effectivement, c'est pas encore le nom que lui donne Gentoo. Mais bon, dans l'absolu, "vanilla" c'est comme ça qu'on appelle un noyau nom modifié, donc bien sûr que ça existe, même si pour l'instant le paquet Gentoo s'appelle "development-sources"... 

Bon, je modifie l'intitulé dans le sondage pour rendre ça plus clair.

----------

## yuk159

2.6 gentoo-dev pour moi; pas de problemes particuliers pour l'instant avec.

----------

## arlequin

J'ai passé mon portable sur un 2.6.0-gentoo... c'est la meilleure idée que j'ai ces 6 derniers mois. J'ai enfin tout qui marche correctement (acpi par exemple).

Le serveur est aussi passé à la nouvelle génération... manque plus que mon gros PC   :Wink: 

----------

## Corw|n of Amber

2.6.0 vanilla sur la machine de production (bureau) parce que je ne sais plus changer le contenu du MBR

2.6.1-mm2 parce que je suis trop pourri pour passer au mm 2.6.1_rc1-r2 --sur ma machine

----------

## sireyessire

moi je suis en 2.6.1-mmr5 et j'en suis très content. J'ai fait presque tous les mm-kernel depuis le 2.6-test3 sans plantage ni problème.  :Cool: 

let's touch some wood!  :Laughing: 

----------

## knarf

```
root@neiluJ knarf # uname -a

Linux neiluJ 2.6.0-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Dec 31 18:20:59 CET 2003 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## tuxart

salut, j'utilise 

Linux tux 2.6.2-rc1-mm3 #1 Wed Jan 28 00:03:20 CET 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

voila!

----------

## YuLin

Salut !

Pour ma part j'utilise le 2.4.24 vanilla. J'aimerais bien passer au 2.6.x mais bon, je suis newbie en ce qui concerne le kernel, je touche pas trop souvent à ces petites bêtes. A voir ; parce que bon, tout le monde ou presque fait l'éloge du 2.6.x donc normal que j'aie envie d'essayer...  :Smile: 

----------

## tom@4noob.org

venant de finirf l'install de ma gentoo (je suis dessous là  :Laughing: ), j'ai pris un gentoo-sources, en 2.4.20... 

valà valà  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gaug

Moi je vient de passer au 2.6.2-rc2-mm1 enfin de semaine il va très bien je suis très 

satisfait.  :Cool: 

Sur un Pentium 1.5 gz 512 mg

Tout fonctionne très bien.

Gravure beaucoup plus rapide.  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> Moi je vient de passer au 2.6.2-rc2-mm1

 

T'as bien de la chance, perso j'ai tenté plusieurs 2.6.2-rc, avec ou sans -mm, et tous se figent pendant le boot, à un moment variable suivant les services que je laisse. Je n'ai toujours pas réussi à identifier ce qui le pétrifiait de la sorte, j'ai rien à me mettre sous la dent, ça m'enerve. Tant pis, j'en reste donc au 2.6.1-mm qui marche correctement, et je reverrai ça plus tard... Mais l'amélioration du support de la gravure (ide je suppose?), ça m'aurait qd même interressé ça... grrr...

----------

## seb64

j'ai essayé de mettre un 2.6 sur mon presario 700 ....

Impossible d'utiliser le fb (il ne reconnait aucun mode graphique)

Impossible de booter correctement (plantage total avec l'acpi). Obligé d'enlever la batterie et de débrancher l'alim pour redémarrer la machine.

Je pense que je vais garder mon 2.4.22-ac4

----------

## mirtouf

```
Linux Mirtouf-PC 2.6.2-rc3 #1 Sat Jan 31 16:57:51 CET 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Ma machine tourne avec un noyau 2.6 depuis la sortie du test8.

J'ai aussi pas mal testé les -mm, je me contente des RCs pour l'instant.

----------

## seb64

update: je tourne maintenant en 2.6, depuis que j'ai lu dans un thread que l'acpi et l'apic ne faisait pas bon ménage sur les kernels 2.4, c'est vrai aussi sur les 2.6

----------

## zdra

```
zdra@gentoo:~$ uname -a

Linux gentoo 2.6.3-gentoo #2 SMP Thu Feb 19 17:19:46 CET 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

hop un ptit gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3 de compilé sans problemes....   :Cool: 

----------

## Wallalai

Eh bien je suis toujours au 2.4.22-r7 pour mon système stable (très stable).

Le 2.6.3 compile bien et tout fonctionne (à-peu-près, toujours pas pu faire fonctionner ma Hauppauge 250 PVR)  :Sad:  et je galère toujours avec le framebuffer bootsplash. J'ai eu aussi des plantages totals plusiques fois sans raison particulière.

Alors je reste au 2.4.22 pour l'utilisation quotidienne et je paufine les réglages du 2.6 sur mon système test (/dev/hdb). Est-ce vraiment indispensable de passer au 2.6 pour une station de travail tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal ?

[EDIT]

Cà y est, j'ai un framebuffer bootsplash qui fonctionne grâce aux dernier post de ce thread: (en anglais)  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&start=250

Un pas de plus vers l'adoption du kernel 2.6.   :Very Happy: Last edited by Wallalai on Sun Feb 22, 2004 7:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PurpleSkunk

moi j'ai voté pour un 2.6 autre...

c'est les love-sources ! excellent kernel, super stable, super rapide...j'adore !!

Essayez-le !   :Surprised: 

----------

## bestel

Y'a quoi de mieu dans un love-source que dans un gentoo source ? et c'est qui qui le maintient ?

----------

## theturtle123

j'ai voté pour un 2.4.* autres...

ayant une box/server je ne fais pas encore pleinement confiance au 2.6 pour la stabilité du système et surtout pour le nombre et la qualité des patches concernant les failles de sécurité (meuh non je suis pas parano   :Twisted Evil:  ) 

mais bon c'est décidé je vais tester un 2.6 sur ma workstation... demain (cf boursin)

----------

## deluxe

Pour l'instant je suis en 2.4 gs-sources, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver un kernel qui me permette d'avoir le support acpi a part celui la (sur mon portable).

Je reinstallerais peut etre ma gentoo dans les prochains mois et passerais à un 2.6.

----------

## Manticore

Moi jutilise le gaming-kernel

----------

## []_sk_[]

hello a tous 

le 2.6.4rc1 dev sources vanilla (x86) tourne bien chez moi !

----------

## Aesthetics

 *[]_sk_[] wrote:*   

> hello a tous 
> 
> le 2.6.4rc1 dev sources vanilla (x86) tourne bien chez moi !

 

pareil  :Smile: 

je viens de test le gentoo-dev-sources  et ma carte rezo ne fonctionne pas :/

----------

## TGL

Bon allez, c'est un peu vieux ça, et ça a ramoli, je le décolle. 

(Marrant, sortie de son contexte, on pourrait légitimement se demander ce que cette phrase veut dire.)

Large victoire des 2.4-gentoo et 2.6-gentoo-dev, une belle preuve de confiance en nos devs préférés. Et 57% des utilisateurs ont franchi le cap du 2.6 (toutes saveurs confondues), bravo à tous ces courageux.

----------

